# Low fibre diet



## Cockapoo (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of trying a low fibre diet for a month. I was just wondering if people have problems feeling full on this diet? Have people put on weight as a result?

I'm vegetarian and already eat a lot of cheese and eggs. White rice, pasta and bread don't keep me feeling full for long. In fact porridge is one of the only things that keeps me full for a few hours, so I eat it twice a day. I've seen Ready brek suggested as a substitute in some low fibre diet plans, but since it's 60% porridge oats (38% oat flour) I'm wondering whether it's still too high in fibre.


----------

